# Box scraper - different style scarifiers question!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I have been looking at some box scrapers and I have noticed that they have different styled scarifiers blades on them. Some have the notch cut style with the pin in front and some have the traditional holes which you drop into place and slide the pin through. I must tell you that I feel that the "hole and pin" design seems a lot easier to deal with than the notch cut and jam the pin in the front vertically design. Is it simply a matter of quality, style or some other reasoning for the 2 different types of scarifiers and their placements on the box scraper????

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I have only ever used, (seen for that matter) the notch type, and have never had any problems. Right now I do not have a box scraper, , well I do but its much to large for my 1720. Its a 6 footer that I used on one of my previous larger Ford tractors I had one time. 

I have found 7 brand new and next to new shanks with new teeth installed onthem. They were wired together in a bundle of 3 and a bundle of 4, and just thrown in a scrap heap, so future plans are to make a box scraper for my 1720


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Andy

If you're talking about a box scaper for your GT I can tell you this. I had a water diversion project I needed to finish quickly and bought one from Sears. What a POJ. It is not heavy enough to do any real work, ripping or grading in hard dirt. I unbolted the box and ripper part of it and made a couple ripper shanks that bolt on it to tear the dirt loose then take them off and blade it away. It's no where near heavy enough but when you pull the lever it to raise, it weighs a ton. Since then I added an electric lift and put frot wheel weights from a Ford Jubilee on, it does OK for spreading loose rock or dirt, for what it is. 

As for three point tractors I don't know much about them. A contractor here used one on a John Deere to grade out for a slab. His ripper teeth were mounted so he could rip in reverse and grade going forward. He said he could also mount them on the front and it worked good on that tractor but he didn't have much luck on one with out down pressure on the three point. He sure did a good and fast job.


----------

